# Greg Kovacs



## Iron19 (Jan 18, 2008)

Was shown this guy in the gym today, he is massive. When he lines up with the other competitors he dwarfes them.


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

he's a unit!! lol!!

Ben


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

old video that one

He looks poo now unfortunately. Last show he did was not great in terms of presentation.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Looks like he come 13th at the Arnold a few years ago. He hasnt had much comp history. Never heard of him before though!


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

size isnt always the best well not that sort of size.art artwood is similar they dwarf most with pure size but seem to go too far


----------



## colinidj (May 23, 2008)

isn't he dead sure he died a while ago


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

colinidj said:


> isn't he dead sure he died a while ago


 No he alive did an interview on MD's no bull radio not long ago. saying what he's up to now.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

you oughta see what he eats, im sure its on here soewhere, his wife more or less spoon fed him, and no word of a lie, she used to have to wipe his ar$e after having a dump...I kid you not, he was that big he couldn't manouvre his arms behind to do the deed.


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

Five-O said:


> you oughta see what he eats, im sure its on here soewhere, his wife more or less spoon fed him, and no word of a lie, she used to have to wipe his ar$e after having a dump...I kid you not, he was that big he couldn't manouvre his arms behind to do the deed.


LOL!! he got up to near 400lbs i saw somewhere... i'll find it and post the link.

Ben


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

these were before the arnold classic 2004. he was 385lbs!!

Ben


----------



## Ironhorse (Mar 21, 2008)

I think he's still recognised as the strongest bodybuilder on the planet by a long long way, one of his video's has him benching 725lbs for a couple of reps.


----------



## Ironhorse (Mar 21, 2008)

Five-O said:


> you oughta see what he eats, im sure its on here soewhere, his wife more or less spoon fed him, and no word of a lie, she used to have to wipe his ar$e after having a dump...I kid you not, he was that big he couldn't manouvre his arms behind to do the deed.


Dude needs a bidet.


----------



## gilly10 (Jul 21, 2008)

yes, i read in another website that he is "probably the strongest-bodybuilder-"of-all-time"! he must be one of the biggest also! he is "huge"! his strength is amazing!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Ironhorse said:



> I think he's still recognised as the strongest bodybuilder on the planet by a long long way, one of his video's has him benching 725lbs for a couple of reps.


On a smith machine btw 

He's strong, but not the strongest, not in the league of Ronnie or Johnnie Jackson.


----------



## gilly10 (Jul 21, 2008)

would be great if these 3-"greg kovacs,ronnie coleman,jonnie jackson"-would join the (strongman-circuit),competing alongside-(derek poundstone,marius pudgenouski,zadrunas savickas),etc,to find out who "really is the world's strongest man"? strongman-would be much more credable then! then we could find out the "true/genuine-world's strongest man"!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

marius pudgenouski would absolutely p!$$ over them without a doubt. Coleman etc are strong but nothing compared to this guy.


----------



## gilly10 (Jul 21, 2008)

without dought-the strongest man in the world "static-strength"-is-(zadrunas savickas)-6-time arnold-strongman-classic winner! pudgenouski-is best when it comes to-"strength + speed"-but he is still one of strongest men who ever lived-im a big fan of his-but when you talk-"sheer-static-strength"-then (zadrunas savickas)-is "in my oppinion"-+ many peoples oppinion-"thee-strongest-man-in-the-world"! -without a dought! i honestly believe savickas-is the strongest-man-who-ever-lived!


----------



## Paul1436114510 (Jan 18, 2006)

****in hell, the front double bicep pose, he made the other guys look tiny!


----------



## gilly10 (Jul 21, 2008)

yes,his arms measure-"26-inches"! his chest=71-inches! he weighs-(over-400-pound)! get this-he bench-pressed-"675-pound6-reps)! this was flat-bench-press! i read in another site the other day-that he is probably-the strongest-bodybuilder-ever! of-course-many will say that-ronnie coleman + jonnie jackson-are the strongest,its really just a matter of your own-oppinion!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

hasnt he had a couple of strokes?


----------



## gilly10 (Jul 21, 2008)

no-dont think so! i dought he would be able to train like he does if he had strokes!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

gilly10 said:


> yes,his arms measure-"26-inches"! his chest=71-inches! he weighs-(over-400-pound)! get this-he bench-pressed-"675-pound6-reps)! this was flat-bench-press! i read in another site the other day-that he is probably-the strongest-bodybuilder-ever! of-course-many will say that-ronnie coleman + jonnie jackson-are the strongest,its really just a matter of your own-oppinion!


 Aww does some one have a crush on a certain some one :Love:

I will say it once and i will say it again Jonny J is not that strong i met him watched him train ext he is not all that, he just has a massive mouth and spouts **** about how much he "will" lift.

Kovacs would have been the strongest if put in a lifting competition but so what all these guys use horrible form on their lifts that would never count in a lifting contest.

Kovacs was awesome now he looks really messed up...probably was not worth it for him to have done what he had done.

At the end of the day this is bb who cares who lifts what, personally as much as a dick that he is in person my fav physique out of those guys is Johny J followed by Coleman, kovacs was a freak but pure size wins nothing.


----------



## s man (Jul 8, 2008)

There was a famous story about him going to a Powerlifting comp and one heavy weight managed to lift the weight with a major struggle. While they where celebrating he wonders on and starts repping the weight lol


----------



## gilly10 (Jul 21, 2008)

mate,the first line of your message is just "plain-silly"! the rest-"sensible"! i agree with you that jackson + coleman-have better-pysique's-+ the rest of your comment-pity about the first-line! remembersarcasm-is the lowest-form-of-wit)! reply to (con)!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

s man said:


> There was a famous story about him going to a Powerlifting comp and one heavy weight managed to lift the weight with a major struggle. While they where celebrating he wonders on and starts repping the weight lol


Yes and i bet i still have the magazine which wrote this.It wasn't a major PL comp if i remember correctly.


----------



## gilly10 (Jul 21, 2008)

on "youtube"-he says he "bench-pressed430-pound:for "19-reps")-incredible! iv read a few-times that he is "probably"-the strongest-bodybuilder-(ever)! i believe this to be the case! ronnie coleman-probably a "close-second"-in the strongest bodybuilder of "all time"! no-1greg kovacs)-in my oppinion! this is also the oppinion of other-people also!


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

gilly, what is up with the way that you type?


----------



## gilly10 (Jul 21, 2008)

we all have our own-style mate! as long as it is readable-eh!


----------



## Ironhorse (Mar 21, 2008)

Five-O said:


> On a smith machine btw
> 
> He's strong, but not the strongest, not in the league of Ronnie or Johnnie Jackson.


I dont think ronnie or johnnie could shift 725 on a smith even in a bench shirt, ive heard a few other pro's including johnie jackson say the upper body lifts kovacs can do are mind boggling.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

gilly10 said:


> we all have our own-style mate! as long as it is readable-eh!


Erm, but it's not readable...


----------



## recc (Apr 27, 2008)

its like he spilt a bucket of punctuation(!.?-)


----------



## gilly10 (Jul 21, 2008)

hi ironhorse,yes mate-when i heard kovacs say on youtube that when he "first started out"-in bodybuilding,he went to a powerlifting competition-+ bench-pressed "430-pound:19-reps",i thought-most world-strongest-man competitors definately could'nt do that! incredible-strength! there's quite a few videos of him on "youtube"-which i find definately gives me inspiration-just before my workouts!


----------



## Mr Incredible (Aug 3, 2009)

I think he had a heart attack so is quite restricted now but sure was an absolute monster, structurally challenged to ever win Mr Olympia or something but a bodybuilder in its truest sense.


----------

